# Help potential rabbit babies!



## PrancingPoniesxx (3 September 2016)

Got 2 new rabbits the other day! Was told by the owner that they were both male! Kept them separate and today decided to see how they react round each other! Big mistake! Put them together and they started making love. Pulled them apart immediately but when I checked the "male" later found out it was a female! Now I'm paranoid that she's pregnant and it's too early for any signs! Hoping not! 
Could anyone help and give me advice. The rabbits are sepreate now and will not be together again!
No hate please I know what a huge mistake I've made but there's no going back now


----------



## calmgirl (3 September 2016)

Take the female back and say nothing except they didn't get on ?


----------



## Zero00000 (3 September 2016)

How old are the buns and did he 'grunt' and fall off?


----------



## webble (4 September 2016)

How old is the female? She may be old enough for an emergency spay. Longterm female rabbits are better off spayed anyway so it makes sense to do it now


----------



## Umbongo (4 September 2016)

How old are they? Get them both done ASAP.
The best rabbit pairings are a male & female, both neutered.


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (4 September 2016)

The females 4 and the old  owners won't take it back! I'm really screwed now  because my dad got the rabbits free for us and he won't get them neutered or anything! I would save up and get it done but it would take about 2 months and if she's pregnant she could  have popped our babies by then!
I'm defenitley gonna save and neuter them though for the future because I don't want anything like this happening again!


----------



## Umbongo (4 September 2016)

Tell your dad he will be paying more to feed a litter of baby bunnies than it will be to get the female spayed!
Rabbits can have large litters, and you don't know how long it will take to find homes for them all, very irresponsible of both the old owners and your dad imo. 

Can you offer to pay your dad back at all if he can pay to get them done now?
Are there any vets or charities local to you that may be able to help you out?


----------



## Zero00000 (4 September 2016)

If she is having babies she will kindle in 28 days roughly, if this is her first litter you may want to watch her carefully for any complications, she will do everything herself with the babies before they come out the nest (once eyes are open) all you have to do is give her a little extra feed and extra hay/straw so she can make a nest and check the babies for any dead, don't be surprised if she gets a bit miserable, and do not let him anywhere near her, rabbits have 2 horns so can carry 2 litters and she will fall again instantly if he gets her


----------

